# Free Hawaii Entertainment book



## SteveH (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Folks:
I've got a 2007 Hawaii book with just about all the coupons intact.  I did use the Camelot sport fishing coupon.  I figure about $5 CAN should cover shipping anywhere in Canada.  I will only take a Canadian cheque as the last time I did this and got a US cheque my credit union charged me some extraordinary fee to convert.  First come, first served.
Steve


----------



## SteveH (Mar 8, 2007)

The book has been taken.
Steve


----------

